

One week to vote on Facebook's proposed data usage policy - srhngpr
https://apps.facebook.com/fbsitegovernance/

======
srhngpr
Can anyone try to summarize the main parts of the proposed change? Thanks!

~~~
atte
The most important part I saw was that the new terms differ in the Amendments
section, and would take away the provision to vote on future changes.

~~~
srhngpr
Thank you!

